# Einem Array Werte zuweisen. (illegal start of expression)



## Fischi (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum die folgende Zuweisung nicht klappt und ob es ähnlich einfache Zuweisungsmöglichkeiten gibt (ohne extra eine neue Variable zu erstellen).

*Geht leider nicht:*

int[] test = new int[3];
test = {1,2,3};

-> _illegal start of expression_



*Lästiger Umweg:*

int[] test = new int[3];
int[] tempvar = {1,2,3};
test = tempvar;



Gibts denn keinen einfacheren Weg als manuell eine "Zwischenvariable" zu erzeugen?
Tschüss


----------



## Fischi (22. Jul 2005)

p.s.

_int[] test = {1,2,3};_

ist nicht gemeint, sondern eine Zuweisung die auch nachträglich erfolgen kann.


----------



## Roar (22. Jul 2005)

test = new int[]{1, 2, 3};
oder jeden index einzeln


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jul 2005)

die massenzuweisung

{1,2,3,....}

ist in java NUR bei der erzeugung mit new erlaubt!

"später" muss man tatsächlich mit einer Schleife arbeiten...


----------



## Fischi (23. Jul 2005)

Ja ok danke!


----------

